# Benzo withdrawal?



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Has anyone here gone through a Benzo withdrawal or at least know what it's like? I ask because I am unsure if I'm going through a withdrawal with Ativan in which I've been taking on and off for 8 months (there's about 30 out of 60 left).


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

I went through withdrawal from about 8 months of 2-6mg clonazepam/alprazolam per day (constant use), with only an abrupt taper, not the gradual diazepam taper I should've used.

It's hard to guess what it's like from statements like "it's pretty bad", but imagine a several month long panic attack, and you won't be far off the mark (for high-dose dependency). If you thought your anxiety was bad before, you are likely to be simultaneously shocked & horrified by what your mind is capable of in benzo w/d. Homeostasis is a brutal thing.

Length and severity of withdrawal depends on your dose, frequency & duration of use. My advice: taper slowly with diazepam, and be sure to have another way of managing your anxiety (if it's something like an SSRI, best to start before w/d).


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

euphoria said:


> It's hard to guess what it's like from statements like "it's pretty bad", but imagine a several month long panic attack, and you won't be far off the mark (for high-dose dependency). If you thought your anxiety was bad before, you are likely to be simultaneously shocked & horrified by what your mind is capable of in benzo w/d. Homeostasis is a brutal thing.


wow



euphoria said:


> Length and severity of withdrawal depends on your dose, frequency & duration of use.


I've only been on 1-2(rarely 2)mg on an off so I should be fine tapering 1/2 pill 2x a week right?

I'm consulting my psychiatrist soon btw


----------



## db0255 (Jul 20, 2009)

Never been through it, don't know anyone who has, but I do know as far as withdrawals go, it's deemed "medically serious". So that means bad; to give you an example, cocaine is not considered a medically serious withdrawal. I think it would be comparable, although a little bit less serious, than alcohol withdrawal. 

There's also two types of benzo withdrawal, with reemergence of anxiety symptoms compounding things.


----------



## BusterBluth (Sep 21, 2009)

I think you will be fine. Taper, use prn, don't force yourself to get to 0mg and you'll be off of them sooner than you think.


----------



## dvod88 (Aug 13, 2009)

The last time I tried to taper off Klonopin was bad times. I had been on it about 6 years 3/mg a day. I tapered 1/2mg a week. By the time I got down to 1mg a day I was having numerous withdrawl symptoms. A near constant headache, muscle aches, odd sensations that made it seem like the walls where moving, sleeping about 3 hours a day after taking a massive dose of Benedryl and also started having panic attacks on a prety much daily basis(my norm is once a week or so). And of course much more general anxiety.

The only thing that has ever helped me with panic attacks is Klonopin, so when they started occouring so regularly I decided I couldn't do it. Six years is a long time to be on something so I assume as a general rule withdrawl will be much less if you have taken it for a relativly short time.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

dvod88 said:


> The last time I tried to taper off Klonopin was bad times. I had been on it about 6 years 3/mg a day. I tapered 1/2mg a week. By the time I got down to 1mg a day I was having numerous withdrawl symptoms. A near constant headache, muscle aches, odd sensations that made it seem like the walls where moving, sleeping about 3 hours a day after taking a massive dose of Benedryl and also started having panic attacks on a prety much daily basis(my norm is once a week or so). And of course much more general anxiety.
> 
> The only thing that has ever helped me with panic attacks is Klonopin, so when they started occouring so regularly I decided I couldn't do it. Six years is a long time to be on something so I assume as a general rule withdrawl will be much less if you have taken it for a relativly short time.


After 6 years of taking 3mg Klonopin / day tapering down 1/2mg / week seems pretty fast. I used Phenobarbital to get off 8mg Klonopin daily within under 3 weeks and didn't experience withrawal symptoms, but I have 'just' taken the Klonopin for about 8 month straight.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

rawrboy64 said:


> I ask because I am unsure if I'm going through a withdrawal with Ativan in which I've been taking on and off for 8 months (there's about 30 out of 60 left).


I just wanted to make sure I'm understanding you correctly first. Are you saying that over the last 8 months you've been taking Ativan and you've thus far consumed ONLY 30 pills out of a bottle of 60 pills? That part isn't clear, so I don't know if you've taken 30 pills in grand total or if you've gone through numerous bottles over the months. I also don't know your dosage, as Ativan comes in three sizes: 0.5, 1 & 2 mg tablets.

Withdrawal is more likely and more severe with higher doses and longer-term use.

If you meant that you've only taken 30 pills grand total over 8 months then I'd say I don't think there is any realistic chance of you experiencing withdrawal. Just as I'm highly confident that somebody who's consumed 30 drinks over 8 months isn't going to suffer alcohol withdrawal.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

dvod88 said:


> The last time I tried to taper off Klonopin was bad times. I had been on it about 6 years 3/mg a day. I tapered 1/2mg a week. By the time I got down to 1mg a day I was having numerous withdrawl symptoms. A near constant headache, muscle aches, odd sensations that made it seem like the walls where moving, sleeping about 3 hours a day after taking a massive dose of Benedryl and also started having panic attacks on a prety much daily basis(my norm is once a week or so). And of course much more general anxiety.
> 
> The only thing that has ever helped me with panic attacks is Klonopin, so when they started occouring so regularly I decided I couldn't do it. Six years is a long time to be on something so I assume as a general rule withdrawl will be much less if you have taken it for a relativly short time.


If you don't mind me me asking, why did you discontinue Klonopin? Was it becoming ineffective, side effects, doc didn't want to keep you on it for eternity, some other reason?

Just curious, since I'm a long-term daily benzo user as well.


----------



## silverfish (Sep 18, 2009)

Agree with several of the points: if you've only taken 30 pills, you're unlikely to experience withdrawal. And if you do experience withdrawal, it's pretty darn bad. Withdrawal can even cause psychosis.

So take it slow and realize that your original anxiety might come back stronger than before. Don't worry about it too much - you're just returning your body to its original state.


----------



## fhoadv (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm going through withdrawal at the moment.

I was on clonazepam for about 12 years and decided to come off because it wasn't being as effective as it was before and also because I was worried about the long term effects on the brain.

I started to taper in September/2008, in January/2009 I switched to diazepam and finished tapering in July.

What I can tell is that it is really hard but not impossible. In my case, because I was on them for so long it is being a true hell. 

In your case, as you were on them for just 8 months, I don't think you will experience strong withdrawals symptoms (at least not as strong as I am having).

My advice is to do it slowly and listen to your body. 

If you want advice in how to do this, have a look online for support groups for those coming off benzos.

Good luck.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

fhoadv said:


> I'm going through withdrawal at the moment.
> 
> I was on clonazepam for about 12 years and decided to come off because it wasn't being as effective as it was before and also because I was worried about the long term effect on the brain.
> 
> ...


couldn't have been said better. i've only be using for a few weeks and didn't realize how addicted i was until yesterday when i tried going down from 2.5 to 1.5...back to my 2.5 today, my lord


----------



## da7575 (Oct 13, 2009)

like others said, if you go slow it will be ok. i went really slow for mine.. like stepping down 25% every month and it was very smooth actually. 

dont do what euphoria did! lol


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

I think I might be able to taper off the clonazepam over time. Actually I find that sometimes one mg pill a day is enough, sometimes a little more. I went out in public with a friend Wednesday and did not even need a pill until the evening. It was great progress for me being that usually I always needed something everytime I went out.


----------



## Bluemeow (Apr 18, 2009)

Medline said:


> After 6 years of taking 3mg Klonopin / day tapering down 1/2mg / week seems pretty fast. I used Phenobarbital to get off 8mg Klonopin daily within under 3 weeks and didn't experience withrawal symptoms, but I have 'just' taken the Klonopin for about 8 month straight.


Medline,

Did you have any withdrawal symptoms after stopping the Phenobarbital? Do you take any benzo's currently?


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

I didn't have any withdrawal symptoms after stopping the Phenobarbital and right now I don't take benzos.


----------



## softspoken (Oct 16, 2009)

*worst...thing...ever*

I was taking 1mg clonazepam twice a day for like 2 years. I wasn't taking anything else with it at the time. It had stopped working for me, so I started taking a few more here and there...and then more and more until I was taking like 7 a day. Of course, the med ran out way faster than it should have and the pharmacy wouldn't give me my refill. They told me to call my doc to have him okay it. So I called my doctor's office and left a message asking him to call the pharmacy. I played phone tag with the office for 3 days trying to get them to authorize the refill. On the 3rd day I was so anxious, I thought I was going to die. I called out of work and stayed in the house. By day 5 I COULDN'T talk on the phone, so I gave up calling the doctor's office. Day 6 I started feeling CRAZY (the only way to describe it), and by day 8 I had been experiencing depersonalization, migraines, shaking, sore throat, panic attacks, nausea, chills, I felt like stuff was crawling on me. I also felt like I had the flu. I was certain I was going to die. It was horrible. I felt like I wanted to check myself into a hospital. By the 10th day or so, I started feeling a little bit better, and swore I was done with taking clonazepam forever. Of course, later that evening, the pharmacy called and said they had refilled it. I picked it up telling myself I'd only take 1 and try to taper off of it.

It didn't happen. I stayed on that garbage.

Anyway, I finally got over it all, and saw my doctor again. He prescribed me Paxil to take with the clonazepam until I'm ready to taper off for good. The Paxil is actually working. This is my 3rd week on it, and I'm down to only 1 clonazepam a day. I can't wait until I'm done with it for good. It's like a gift and a curse - when it works, it works SO WELL, but when you're out - it's HELL.


----------



## arcsurf (Sep 22, 2013)

*Benzo Withdrawals and Duration*

I have been off of Klonopin for 2-1/2 weeks after 8 years of 4mg/day. I have been admitted to a psych ward (8 bays) & once to a suicide ward. The withdrawals from Klonopin are the simply the worst nightmare I have ever had. At 2-1/2 weeks clean, I still am suffering from high anxiety, tinnitus, heart palpitations, sleeplessness (10 days without more than 1-2 hours a night), self-deprivation, tremors and an inability to function. At 52, my saintly parents, now in their 70's, have had to leave their home and take care of me. Guilt from this is high as well. There is nothing to do but ride it out. Good days are followed by a long string of bad due to the non-linear detox process. I have tried Neurontin (gabapentin), and numerous other doctor prescribed approaches all to no avail. My thoughts on medications are that nothing will allet' the symptoms, and am sure that they only prolong the withdrawals as now the body is having to process additional drugs. I have seen that my liver enzymes are elevated well above normal limits and taking more meds to help with the withdrawals seems contraindicated. If you are looking for a silver bullet - it simply does not exist. The only way is to shoulder into it and ride it out. As much as I wish for it to be different - it is not. Duration - not a clue. I have no idea how long this is supposed to last and have been incredibly discouraged about the lack of understanding on this subject and the medical professions inability to adequately address it or deal with it. If the AMA and drug companies were required to look at this side of taking a medication - I am certain these drugs would be banned - the drugs they give you to help you maintain are the drugs that take you down in the end. Best advice - DO NOT EVER TAKE A BENZO - there is a living hell at the end of that road. We have a grueling and horrific road ahead of us - and only willpower will hopefully lead to recovery. A Socialized health care system in the USA, that viewed our population from a health maintenance perspective, rather than fix it once its broken, would be a step forward. Only the drug companies benefit from this. We certainly don't. I wish everyone the best of luck in this situation - we are in a hurricane and there is only one path - through it.


----------



## arcsurf (Sep 22, 2013)

*Benzo Withdrawals and Duration*

I have been off of Klonopin for 2-1/2 weeks after 8 years of 4mg/day. I have been admitted to a psych ward (8 bays) & once to a suicide ward. The withdrawals from Klonopin are the simply the worst nightmare I have ever had. At 2-1/2 weeks clean, I still am suffering from high anxiety, tinnitus, heart palpitations, sleeplessness (10 days without more than 1-2 hours a night), self-deprivation, tremors and an inability to function. At 52, my saintly parents, now in their 70's, have had to leave their home and take care of me. Guilt from this is high as well. There is nothing to do but ride it out. Good days are followed by a long string of bad due to the non-linear detox process. I have tried Neurontin (gabapentin), and numerous other doctor prescribed approaches all to no avail. My thoughts on medications are that nothing will allet' the symptoms, and am sure that they only prolong the withdrawals as now the body is having to process additional drugs. I have seen that my liver enzymes are elevated well above normal limits and taking more meds to help with the withdrawals seems contraindicated. If you are looking for a silver bullet - it simply does not exist. The only way is to shoulder into it and ride it out. As much as I wish for it to be different - it is not. Duration - not a clue. I have no idea how long this is supposed to last and have been incredibly discouraged about the lack of understanding on this subject and the medical professions inability to adequately address it or deal with it. If the AMA and drug companies were required to look at this side of taking a medication - I am certain these drugs would be banned - the drugs they give you to help you maintain are the drugs that take you down in the end. Best advice - DO NOT EVER TAKE A BENZO - there is a living hell at the end of that road. We have a grueling and horrific road ahead of us - and only willpower will hopefully lead to recovery. A Socialized health care system in the USA, that viewed our population from a health maintenance perspective, rather than fix it once its broken, would be a step forward. Only the drug companies benefit from this. We certainly don't. I wish everyone the best of luck in this situation - we are in a hurricane and there is only one path - through it.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

I am tapering off klonopin now. I bought a little scale and reduce it by a tiny amount each day. Even that felt intolerable for me until I started taking curcumin bcm-95. It helps with the withdrawals (at least, for me.) Another thing that has helped is N-acetylcysteine.


----------



## jmil (Apr 28, 2011)

Benzo withdrawal is a living hell! I was taking Klonopin for two years, and I switched over to Valium in May so I could taper over 3 - 4 months. Anyway, I was free of benzo for a little over a month, and the suffering got worse and worse. So, alas, i took some Valium today out of desperation. I could hardly function, and it was more painful than any other experience I could remember, including shattering my ankle and having over 20 screws and plates put in. How can doctors continue to prescribe benzos? I had no idea that these drugs were so addicting, nor did I know how terrible the withdrawal would be.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

I find quitting benzos to be easy, peanuts, nothing. I have quit high doses of xanax and valium after being on them for years; every time I've quit, I wasn't even trying. I'll just experience less anxiety and take the drugs only as needed, sudden;y I'll notice that I have gone weeks without taking any valium or xanax.


----------



## JustAMan (Nov 16, 2013)

istayhome said:


> I find quitting benzos to be easy, peanuts, nothing. I have quit high doses of xanax and valium after being on them for years; every time I've quit, I wasn't even trying. I'll just experience less anxiety and take the drugs only as needed, sudden;y I'll notice that I have gone weeks without taking any valium or xanax.


You are one of the lucky few. As long as you know the dangers esp. with drinking!


----------

